# Constant Windows 98 SE Freezing



## Tatinger (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi there.

I'm using Windows 98 (Version 4.10.2222) with a 1.20 Ghz AMD Duron Processor with 128 MB of RAM with two 40 GB/10 GB hard drives.

The problem is, as the subject of this posting suggests, constant Windows freezing. It doesn't matter whether I'm on the Net, playing a game, or working at another application, the thing just locks up and requires a restart to get going again.

The odd thing is, before I upgraded, just a few months ago (from a Windows 95, 200 Mhz, 64 MB of RAM with two 3 GB/10 GB hard drive (the same hard drive I have in My new computer now), I had the exact same problem -- this problem, however, was shown to be the result of two blown fans inside the CPU casing (no such problems on this new computer, though, as both fans seem to be working optimally). In fact, the temperature inside the case, seems to be very reasonable (62 - 80 C). I've also had the voltage checked and was told it was "spot on". I've removed Spyware, as well, but with any change to the overall well-being of the computer. I think -- keyword here, is think, the problem has to do with the graphics card (the one supplied by the motherboard manufacturer) -- and have even reduced my Hardware Acceleration down to its lowest setting but, of course, without any change to the system's constant failings. I'm at my wit's end here (my drivers are apparently up-to-date, as well). Can anybody offer any insight into what might be going on?

(I'll post all my startup information if anybody thinks it will be helpful).

Thanks in advance.

Tatinger.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

is the temps you posted cpu or case temps if they are case temps what is your cpu running at


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello: Tatinger

First of all you state that you have 128MB RAM. For today's modern, large software, and _especially games_ , That is hardly passable. I am not dictating, but I do strongly recommend a minimum of 256MB of RAM and preferably 512MB.

Also download StartupList 1.52.1 Run it and pease post the results back here as a .txt file so that we may see what is running along with Windows.

If you also suspect the Video card, as you have stated, then try disabling it and running the computer for a while in standard VGA 640x480 16 colour display. Run it for a few hours or even a day and see if the computer still freezes. That will tell you whether it is indded the card, or not.


----------



## Tatinger (Aug 1, 2002)

To dai:

In regards to your question: "is the temps you posted cpu or case temps if they are case temps what is your cpu running at?"

It is the CPU.

In regards to the startup list, here it is, in all it's unedited glory:

StartupList report, 6/19/03, 2:07:28 AM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\STARTUPLIST1521\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2614.3500)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\POPROXY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SISTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\R-RAM\RRAM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZAPRO.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMPATICO\ACCESS MANAGER\APP\ENTERNET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\STARTUPLIST1521\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
ZoneAlarm Pro.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
NAV DefAlert = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\DEFALERT.EXE
Norton Auto-Protect = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
Norton eMail Protect = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\POPROXY.EXE
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
SiS Tray = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SISTRAY.EXE
ReleaseRAM = C:\PROGRAM FILES\R-RAM\RRAM.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
CSINJECT.EXE = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
TrueVector = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

(Default) =

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 17/6/2003, 20:0:14)

[Rename]
nul=C:\GENDEL32.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Symantec NetDetect.job
Scan for Viruses.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003050501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[InstallShield International Setup Player]
InProcServer32 = c:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\ISETUP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37787.7375925926

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 4,714 bytes
Report generated in 0.210 seconds

I should point out the R-Ram and Zone-Alarm enteries were added after all the trouble occured (in an attempt to stem the tide, as it were -- so they are definitely additions added subsequently to all the "freeze problems" that I've been experiencing.

Oh, and while you're advice is well-taken about the terribly small amount of RAM that I have available, pyritechips, I was under the impression that a program such as Release RAM would provide that extra bit of memory needed. So I am with you in that regard but, perhaps, was putting too much faith into the benefits a program like R-Ram could provide?

Anyhow, thanks for all your help again, guys. I look forward to see what solutions you can come up with.

Tatinger.

P. S. Ran the computer at the reduced colour settings and it still crashed, so, unfortunately therein does not the problem lie.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

When did this start - a day or so ago?
I was noticing the suspicious wininit.bak entry
There was something of a discussion going on at
http://www.spywareinfo.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=4&t=4409&st=0&#entry49349
about it.

Is there a gendel32.exe or a gendel.exe in the root directory?
Can you download Process Explorer from http://sysinternals.com/ntw2k/freeware/procexp.shtml and see that the running processes it shows match the ones in your startup list. Can you watch it to see what has any reasonable amount of CPU usage while you're not doing anything?


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

Just a few simple things to try if not already done:

Scandisc and defrag in safemode;

RUN/, type sfc and replace any corrupt files.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I'd also like to see the delay loads. Download HijackThis and post the resulting log file of hitting Scan here.
http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/


----------



## Tatinger (Aug 1, 2002)

IMM, the Logfile for Hijack This looks like this:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.94.0
Scan saved at 8:42:58 AM, on 6/19/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2614.3500)

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://by7fd.bay7.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/hmhome?curmbox=F000000001&a=b350ca18f97c710fe6bff6bfb85b806c&fti=yes
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride=127.0.0.1
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV DefAlert] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\DEFALERT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton eMail Protect] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\POPROXY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS Tray] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SISTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ReleaseRAM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\R-RAM\RRAM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm Pro.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003050501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37787.7375925926

A few more points, if this means anything:

When running Windows Media Player, the thing freezes and repeats the last note over and over again, requiring a restart.

Also, just in regards of my last mention in terms of not having enough memory, all the programs that I used before on my Windows 95 machine (with 64 MB), seemed to work fine. Granted, this is a whole different beast altogether (Windows 98), but it just is so vexing how these programs worked so decently under the old system and yet refuse to work here.

Anyhow, again, any help you could offer guys, would be appreciated.

Tatinger.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

try running jv16 from www.jv16.org
on the first page that comes up select any programs you have deleted and click remove
then in the tools tab run registry cleaner
sending something else by email


----------



## Tatinger (Aug 1, 2002)

IMM,

Very sorry for not getting back to you as quickly as I should have. As per your "when did it start" question -- about two weeks ago. I was trying everything in my power to try to correct it on my own but eventually gave up and turned to the boards for help.

I did run Process Explorer and, from what I can judge, everything seems to be on the level.

I haven't tried Rache's suggestion of running Scandisk and Disk Defragmenter in Safemode yet -- that's next on the agenda.

Here's another rather interesting wrinkle, that may be of import: seems when I run Windows Media Player, the computer ALWAYS freezes, after 3 or 4 MP3s or so (and I mean without fail), repeating the last note in an endless loop until the computer is either shutdown or restarted. Could a soundcard conflict be causing all these freezes? I also have this strange theory that rapid motions of my mouse may also initiate the freeze-up -- could a defunct mouse-driver be doing all of this? Finally, since my motherboard contains both my audio and video drivers, could that be the source of the problem?

Just soundboarding at this point and probably making myself seem that I know what I'm talking about more than I actually do.

Tatinger.

P. S. dai: since this is a new computer all the listings in the registry were accounted for and there didn't seem to be any suspicious enteries -- I usually get rid of all the spyware and what's on my computer right now is very streamlined (I stopped transfering all the files over from my old 95 system when these problems started occuring.) I can send (or post) the registry cleaner findings here if you like, though.


----------



## Tatinger (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry, just another post-script to clarify things.

The only sound source I have, apparently, is the audio driver that came with the motherboard -- my old computer had a SoundBlaster sound card but, I guess, the computer technician removed that when he upgraded me.

Again, if instincts count in this thing, I have the sneaky suspicion it's some kind of video/audio/mouse conflict. But then again, what do I know? 

Thanks again everybody for all your help -- keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Go to http://security.kolla.de/index.php?...n&page=download and down load SpyBot.

Before using the program, click "Online" and install all updates.
Now, close all web browser windows and disconnect from the Internet.
Then run Spybot (click "Check for Problems").
When the results appear, tick everything highlighted in RED 
DELETE all entries in red using Spybot.
After this, REBOOT your PC.

Spybot may appear to 'hang' at certain points. Please allow it several minutes to continue the scan, as it may be carrying out some extensive file checking at these points.

Sometimes, Spybot will show a dialogue box, asking that you run the utility again  after rebooting your PC. If you see this box, click "Yes". Then, after running Spybot a second time, reboot your PC again and check once more to ensure that there are no red items remaining.


----------



## Tatinger (Aug 1, 2002)

Nitehawk,

Already have Spybot and regularly clean out all the assorted nasties. But thanks, just the same. I don't want to jinx myself but it seems to be working better tonight (why? I have no idea. It doesn't necessarily mean anything, as it may crash at any moment, but having hours and hours of uninterrupted computer function is a nice surprise).

Fingers crossed.

Tatinger.


----------



## Makaveli79 (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Tatinger, just got some questions and a suggestion for ya, I'm not an expert at these things but I have been able to fix quite a bit of problems like you're having on the computers within my network. Anyways you said you installed the same 10GB HD in your new computer right? Is that the hard drive you are currently using for your Win98 OS? Or are you using one of the new HD's? The other question I had is this, you said in your old computer you had 64MB memory, now you have 128MB, did you get rid of the old memory? Or did you simply install an extra 64MB memory chip? If you installed a new 64MB chip, maybe your old Memory could be causing the freezing of the computer because the pins could be dirty. That's been an issue in several of my comps and what I did to fix that usually is take out the memory chip and gently clean the pins with a pencil eraser to clean it up, usually fixed the problem if it was memory related. I wouldn't worry about your Mouse causing the problem because I doubt that's an issue there. Could be the Audio/Video but if you have a new mainboard it shouldn't be acting up, I would say u most likely have a hardware issue if you installed a new OS and are still having the problem, you might want to talk with the guy who upgraded your computer to find out exactly what parts he used from the older computer, they may need to be replaced  Hope this helps ya, BTW just a little tip for you or anyone one else interested in knowing, if you DO fix the problem and it was software related (maybe your OS wasn't installed correctly or has registry errors?) it's always good to make a backup and keep a fresh working copy of windows and the registry around. I figured out my own little way to do this which I prefer over all other methods I've seen, seems to be the fastest and most effective for me since I work on a network and people are always installed crap files to my computers and messing up the operating system. 
This is what I do to make and restore a backup on my Win98SE.

1) Create a new directory and call it "Backup" or whatnot.

2) Go into your Windows directory and select all the files and directories by pressing CTRL+E then scroll down to find the Win386.swp file and unselect it by holding down CTRL and doing a left click on it. (You may need to activate to option to "View hidden system files" you can activate that in the folder options under "View")

3) Copy all the selected files to your new "Backup" directory.(except win386.swp which is your virtual memory (swap file) because it cannot be copied and will stop the process, it is created every time you start windows and does not need to/nor can it be copied while running windows.)

That's it, now you have a backup of your registry, network settings, installed programs, everything. So if for any reason some software starts to fail (like your OS for example) and freezing up due to registry errors or a million other things, there's a VERY simple process to recuperate your OS even if it won't even start, just need a little DOS knowledge (not really because i'm bored and going to tell you how to do it anyways  )
To use your backup copy if all goes bad do the following:

1) Boot up your computer and hit F8 repeatedly before the Windows Logo screen pops up, this will bring you to a menu with several options to start in safe mode, normal mode, DOS, etc. You want to reboot in MS-DOS to bring you to the command prompt.

2) Once you're at the command prompt (if you reboot in DOS I believe you'll end up at C:\Windows) you have to go to the C:\ directory. You can go there by doing a simple command "CD.." without the " of course, this CD is (C)hange (D)irectory and the .. will bring you back one directory at a time, do this until you get to "C:\" drive.

3) Once you're at the C: prompt you must rename windows to an alternate name (Delete, winold, whatever you please) and change the name of your backup directory to windows  below is an example.

C:\ren windows winold
C:\ren backup windows

4) That's it, now hit CTRL+ALT+Delete to reboot and your fresh working copy that u made of your windows while it was in a good operating state will boot right up, no more problems  After u use the backup u can delete the old windows directory and make sure you make another backup of the current working one again. Just in case, before you delete the old windows directory you might want to check through your desktop directory, u might want to save some files you have on the desktop if you've added anything new to it.

Ok well I got off topic quite a bit, but I'm sure if you get your comp running well without crashing you'll want to make a backup of it to keep it that way  Hope this helps ya out or anyone who might find it useful


----------



## Tatinger (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks very much for your helpful posting, Makaveli. Sorry, for this belated response on my part but my computer and I were having "issues" again. *Sigh*

That said, here are the answer to the questions you had asked: 

"Anyways you said you installed the same 10GB HD in your new computer right? Is that the hard drive you are currently using for your Win98 OS?" 

No, I use it as a kind of storage device only...there were some problems, initally, in which Windows 98 did not recognize the drive (which was installed under the Windows 95 operating system) but, I've since re-formatted it (something I'm really hoping to avoid with the new C: drive) 

"Or are you using one of the new HD's?" 

The new 40 GB hard drive now houses the O/S. 

"The other question I had is this, you said in your old computer you had 64MB memory, now you have 128MB, did you get rid of the old memory? Or did you simply install an extra 64MB memory chip? If you installed a new 64MB chip, maybe your old Memory could be causing the freezing of the computer because the pins could be dirty." 

New memory, so new pins. I'm having an additional 128 put in, so improperly seated memory could always be checked.

"I wouldn't worry about your Mouse causing the problem because I doubt that's an issue there. Could be the Audio/Video but if you have a new mainboard it shouldn't be acting up, I would say u most likely have a hardware issue if you installed a new OS and are still having the problem, you might want to talk with the guy who upgraded your computer to find out exactly what parts he used from the older computer, they may need to be replaced Hope this helps ya" 

It helps me tremendously, actually. I waiver back and forth between what could be causing the problem on a daily basis. Since, horror of horrors, my screen actually went black during a freeze yesterday night, I'm back to thinking it's the video driver. Freezes seem to happen when I'm involved in complex and richly textured graphical operations -- games, the Internet, and so on. I can use my word processor, without fail, it seems (which is pretty spartan in comparison), and so it makes me wonder about the video (or perhaps memory) chip. On the other hand, I can't use windows media player to play simple MP3 files -- it always crashes after a few songs. Since my memory and video is on the same card, it's got me wondering about that potential conflict, I mentioned.

"BTW just a little tip for you or anyone one else interested in knowing, if you DO fix the problem and it was software related (maybe your OS wasn't installed correctly or has registry errors?) it's always good to make a backup and keep a fresh working copy of windows and the registry around. I figured out my own little way to do this which I prefer over all other methods I've seen, seems to be the fastest and most effective for me since I work on a network and people are always installed crap files to my computers and messing up the operating system." 

I honestly think it may be "crap" files, that is causing all the problems -- hence putting into my effect my plan of reformating the entire C: drive. With a slower system (the Windows 95 one), I did a lot of downloading of trialware that would potentially help tweak my system up to a fairly reasonable performance level. All of this, when I got the system upgrade, was copied into a folder marked "Contents of Old Drive C:" and onto my new hard drive. Nothing was installed, or written to the registry, just a few programs and files were saved because I wanted to sort through them and see what I wanted to keep and what I didn't. That said, my registry, inexplicably had some startup information referring to that folder -- which I didn't think was possible (if the files were only copied over, and not re-installed, how could this new registry of mine be referring to files that weren't really interacting with the system?) So I went out and downloaded a copy of JV16 Power Tools and started cleaning things up a little (and, before you say it, yes, I'm very careful about what I delete). Because I've re-installed a copy of my Internet connection software (which has one copy residing in the Contents of Old Drive C: and one residing in it's natural installation directory), I've given much thought to a conflict there, as well. It's quite a mess, I tell you. 

That said, I will take your instructions to heart and reformat my hard drive (bite the bullet as it were). Again, something I didn't want to do but have to, it seems, in order to get to the bottom of this.

Again, thanks for all of your help. It is much appreciated.

Tatinger.


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Try this...

Click Start, Run, type in DXDIAG and hit enter. Then click Sound and turn down the Hardware Sound Acceleration Level slide.

Also, I am pretty sure Media Player uses DirectX, so go to Microsoft.com and download DirectX 9.

Might help one of your problems.


----------



## Makaveli79 (Jul 17, 2003)

Tatinger, since you're not using neither the memory or your old harddrive and you're still getting the same problem, I doubt the the files on your old driver or new drive in that case are causing the problem, it's possible but you'd be really unlucky to have installed a new operating system and still be having the same problems right off the bat. I wouldn't recommend formatting your hard drive just yet. In regards to the registry error you're having at startup, I assume it's looking for a file that's no longer installed correct? To fix that problem goto the start menu, open regedit and hit F3 to do a search of the registry, type in the file name that appears on boot up with the error (the file it's trying to find) and when you find that exact file you can delete the registry key for it and it shouldn't bug you anymore at the startup. You also said your Sound and video were on the same card? It's an external card or is it integrated with the motherboard? If it's external it could possibly be creating a conflict. You should check all your PCI cards (Networking cards, modems, sound card/video card) and make sure they are properly connected (all the way in) because if it's hanging out a bit on one edge it could also be created problems for u. I've had quite a few problems with integrated video acting up and going bad, even shortly after installing a new motherboard (hope you have a proper ground connected and a stabalizer). Just make sure to check all your PCI cards. The memory you have installed is one single 128MB chip? or 2 64MB chips? If it's 2 different chips you may want to try connecting only one and test it out for awhile, then if it freezes take that one out and try the other. Try the same with any other PCI cards you may have to find out if one of them is the culprit that could be causing conflicts with your motherboard. If nothing seems to work I suggest having the guy who upgraded your CPU take a look at things, I don't think formatting will solve your problem (not saying it won't either) but I think you should look into it a bit more because I know how frustrating it is to format your computer and find out that the problem wasn't fixed 
Make sure your Processor's cooling fan it working correctly too, your system might be overheating due to a faulty cooler. Well that's about all the ideas I have at the moment, let me know what you find out


----------



## Tatinger (Aug 1, 2002)

Panzer,

In regards to your DXDIAG and DirectX9 solution: tried and, unfortunately failed. The thing still freezes. Even worse -- and this is saying something -- a SAFE MODE boot, in which I tried to run Norton Anti-Virus (it usually freezes when performing regular virus checks) also stalled about 2/3 of the way through -- in safe mode! So I'm thinking a conflict with Norton somehow? NPROTECT is listed in the startup twice (there was an upgrade along the way) but one is disabled. So darned if I know.

As I mentioned on another message board, sometimes, just before a freeze, I get this thin line of pixelation across the top of the screen. This is the reason why I thought there might be some video/audio card conflict. I, of course, lowered the graphics hardware exceleration to zero with no effect.

But at least we're thinking alike. 

Tatinger.


----------



## Tatinger (Aug 1, 2002)

Makaveli,

Okay, this post may take some doing.

"Tatinger, since you're not using neither the memory or your old harddrive and you're still getting the same problem, I doubt the the files on your old driver or new drive in that case are causing the problem, it's possible but you'd be really unlucky to have installed a new operating system and still be having the same problems right off the bat. I wouldn't recommend formatting your hard drive just yet. In regards to the registry error you're having at startup, I assume it's looking for a file that's no longer installed correct?" 

Yes, if I understand what you're saying, it's actually referring to a folder that it shouldn't be referring to. I have my new C: drive (where, of course, my Windows 98 O/S is stored) and a folder marked "Contents of Old Drive C:" residing on the same C: drive. While there is one referral in my Startup that refer to the Contents of Old C folder (where all of the critical components to my old Windows 95 O/S were stored -- my Internet Connection details, Norton's Anti-Virus, along with everything else that I had on that particular drive) what has got me flummoxed is how my startup can be referring to that folder if, in fact, nothing was re-installed but only copied over to that file folder? To give you an example, there is one little "crap" program called ReleaseRAM which is referred to in my startup like so: C:\CONTENTS OF OLD C(3GB)\PROGRAM FILES\R-RAM\RRAM.exe). But, more than this, Norton's NPROTECT is referred to twice (both with identical source paths -- meaning a conflict?) and, this was the kicker, when I tried to uninstall my old Internet connection files from the CONTENTS OF OLD C(3GB) folder (after all, if I re-installed all of my internet provider software on my new C drive when I updated my system, all of the old ISP material on the Contents of Old C: folder was only taking up space, right?), apparently not; I was very lucky to get my computer working after I had made that mistake -- registry errors abounded. Somehow, there was a link there that my new computer was referring to. I just don't know.

At any rate, I did as you suggested and got rid of that annoying file by using the regedit F3 trick. The computer, as mentioned above, still stalls, so it wasn't that.

I think I will check all my hardware but will also do the format. If I get freezes after re-formatting then I can go back and check the connections to see if they are secure (which they appear to be -- I do have one dangling wire bundle inside that has me worried but since I don't know if this is connected to anything or not and since my computer runs perfectly fine without it (before freezing that is) I'm going to say that the guts of this beast appear to be clean. I'm a little bit hesitant about taking things apart (as I don't know that much) but this is just so frustrating. I have an inkling it is software (or driver) related but...

As for contacting the guy, that's where the real frustration comes in -- he doesn't know how to fix it either. It was running perfectly well in his shop, he says (which it very well could have been -- sometimes I can get hours and hours of use of the thing before it goes south on me) but, there are a number of issues that come up with this: He has a cable modem, I have a high speed modem; he just installed the bear guts of the operating system, whereas I, as soon as I got the sucker home, started copying over all the files out of that folder I mentioned, etc. So, in truth, I'm sure it's something I did, but what?

At any rate, I think the reformat is the way to go. I will keep you informed of any developments (and, of course, thank you for all your help), but I think this definitely has to be done, if only to start from scratch and see, step-by-step, where the problem occurs.

Thanks Makaveli for all your time, patience, and expertise, in this.

Tatinger.


----------



## Makaveli79 (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok Tatinger if you think a format needs to be done, so be it  I used to hate having to goto that measure but sometimes it IS necessary. If you think it's just your operating system you can reinstall the OS without formatting though, in case you don't want to go through the hassle of copying all the files over again. However if u reinstall the OS you loose all the installed programs in the registry, the files will still be there but they will not be installed. If you want to give it a shot before the format here's how to do so:

1) Reboot in MS-DOS
2) goto the C: directory and rename Windows to any name you please (ex. "delete me")
3) Run the install program, when it asks you what directory you want to install windows to, make sure you make it C:\Windows because when you rename the old windows directory, in the installation it will detect an OS and the default path for it to install to will no longer be windows but some other name, make sure to change it BACK to c:\windows.
4) continue with the installation.
5) when you're done u can delete the old windows directory and the directories of the previously installed software which will no longer work since you installed a new OS.

Here's a little tip: I always install windows right from the Harddrive to avoid having to put in the CD everytime I install a new driver, you can do so by putting your windows CD in the Cd-Rom and find the Win98 folder on the CDROM, these are the only files you really need for the installation of windows, just the .CAB files and stuff, so you can copy the whole "WIN98" directory from the CDROM to a folder on your C: drive and name it WIN98. Then do an install directly from that directory. Also once you reinstall your OS and install all your programs over again I suggest you make a backup of your OS as I explained in one of the previous posts, always comes in handy when you have these kind of registry errors, etc. Good Luck


----------

